# Us-05 Question: "micro-krausen" Won't Drop



## RobB (31/1/09)

Hello all,

I have a simple pale ale which has dropped from 1048 to 1010 thanks to the good work of US-05. My previous experience with this yeast is that I get a good kraeusen and airlock activity for three days, then the kraeusen gradually drops and after two weeks the surface of the beer is clear, although sometimes it still has a couple of yeast "lily-pads" on top.

This time, I have a thin layer of yeast over the entire top surface (i.e. the "lily-pad" is covering the whole surface) after two weeks. The FG is at a sensible value and appears to be stable. Has anyone else found this reluctance to flocculate and settle with US-05? I am happy to give it a bit of extra time if required as I've previously had beers in primary for three weeks without any problems.

Cheers.


----------



## Screwtop (31/1/09)

This often happens with 05. Even if you drop it out by lowering the temp to 0C the slimy krausen remains on top.


----------



## seemax (31/1/09)

Had exactly the same situation 2 days ago on an Amber Ale, despite reaching FG. Thought maybe an infection but it smelt fine and tasted good.

Racked and gelatined to secondary (sealed, no airlock) and the lid had lifted suggesting some further activity. I'll give it a week and bottle.


----------



## Steve (31/1/09)

two weeks - jeez! id've been drinking it a week ago. Its fine


----------



## goomboogo (31/1/09)

This issue has been coming up for about the last 2 years. I haven't seen a definitive answer as to why but rest assured many good beers have been made in spite of this apparent change in the characteristics of this yeast. Many people, myself included will tell you that the yeast in terms of attenuation and flavour profile appear to be unchanged. As seemax said, he thought he had a problem but the beer smelt and tasted fine. I think your beer will also show no negative effects from the yeast.


----------



## Ross (31/1/09)

A good healthy top cropping Ale yeast will often leave a krausen that refuses to drop, some varieties more than others - 1315 will keep a full pavlova krausen long after ferments finished.....All is fine.


cheers Ross


----------



## RobB (31/1/09)

Thanks for the reassuring replies. I didn't think anything had gone wrong, but it is very different to what I have experienced with this yeast before. This is a photo at thirteen days. As you can see it has a definite pond scum look to it.

On the down side, I now don't have a valid excuse to put off bottling.


----------



## np1962 (31/1/09)

One moe reassuring word.
From the FAQ on the Fermentis site

"Will the yeast settle out at the top or bottom of my vessel?
They will settle out to the bottom of the vessel, leaving a thin layer of yeast on the top of the beer. "

Nige


----------



## Thirsty Boy (1/2/09)

hmmmm - I have the same thing with Wyeast 1272... all the action is over and done with, but a thin later of yeast on the top still - and the 1272 is meant to be a better floculator than the Chico strain.

Any experienced users care to tell me if I am just impatient or if this is typical???

PS - Rye IP, fermentation started on the 24th with an OG of 1.072 and now down to 1.015 which is a point or so better than the wyeast quoted maximum attenuation.

TB


----------



## Bizier (1/2/09)

I found this through a search, and it is thankfully a very recent topic.

I have had a run of US05 beers where the krausen just won't drop. I usually give them a little agitation and it will fall, then I fine after a day or so. I was searching to see if other people had the same issue.

I guess it just flocs into tight/lasting bunches that trap some C02.


----------



## RobB (24/2/09)

I'll update my experience for the benefit of future searchers because this topic has popped up a few times since my original post.

I trusted the FG readings and bottled. As always, I used clear glass for the first bottle because this lets me monitor the flocculation. After two days the beer was close to crystal clear. After two weeks you could read a book through it.

I'm still not entirely sure why it behaved so differently in this batch, but it turned out well in the end.


----------



## Bribie G (24/2/09)

Looks exactly like my Muntons Gold Old English Bitter that I got for my Birthday and has been going for ten days so far. I expect that Muntons use a good old fashioned top cropper of some sort. It's getting bottled on Saturday whether it wants to or not


----------



## QIK86 (25/2/09)

Well, today is the 16th day for my latest US-05 effort and the krausen has now definitely started to disappear. Should be perfect timing for weekend bottling.


----------

